# Who is breeding what?



## Freakish13 (Jul 30, 2012)

Im not sure if this is the right place to write this but i was wonder what everyone is breeding this season?
Thanks people


----------



## shrinkie (Jul 30, 2012)

not this season but next season i will hopefully breeding my gosford diamonds and my blackheaded monitors.


----------



## mungus (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm hoping to get my wife pregnant over the next few months.............


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 31, 2012)

mungus said:


> I'm hoping to get my wife pregnant over the next few months.............


fun times ahead


----------



## Hellemose (Jul 31, 2012)

High yellow jungles - HJ Winner line
some .ssp carpets of unknown origin, parents being light grey with dark patterns and hatchlings are rusty red/brown with light patterns.
spotted pythons
corn snakes (I am in Denmark)

thats it for this season


----------



## Raddy318 (Jul 31, 2012)

jungle jag male to jungle female
high yellow diamonds
hypo bredli
2pair of NT bhps
blone macs 
& hopefully albino olive male to het olive female. *fingers crossed*


----------



## TheReptileCove (Jul 31, 2012)

Nothing this season for me, but hopefully producing my first clutch next season if all goes well!

-Harrison


----------



## loungelizard (Jul 31, 2012)

Pygmy Pythons , fingers crossed !


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Jul 31, 2012)

Bacteria (I don't wash my socks)


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Jul 31, 2012)

Beardies.


----------



## goyathlay2 (Jul 31, 2012)

Breeding this season woma darwins spotted maybe albino darwins this year


----------



## Peterwookie (Jul 31, 2012)

Rats , mice & rabbits ..... But Mangus wins its a great way to spend the day


----------



## Dash667 (Jul 31, 2012)

Some RP Prossie, RP Ivory Tullys and some Hypo Costal Jags


----------



## James_Scott (Jul 31, 2012)

View attachment 260912

Don't know if the pic will work but Pilbara Stimsons and BHP axanthics.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jul 31, 2012)

Some Beardies


----------



## Freakish13 (Jul 31, 2012)

Whats is everyone going to charge for there bhp?


----------



## syxxx (Jul 31, 2012)

Womas- first female is ovulating now


----------



## snakes123 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hypo levis levis
Wheeleri
High white Pilbs
Reduced pattern/red pilbs
Pygmy bearded dragons
Southern spotted velvets


----------



## snakefreak16 (Jul 31, 2012)

tanimi womas and beardies and next year albino darwins


----------



## saintanger (Jul 31, 2012)

hopefully my diamonds (first time trying to breed a snake). pure amstaffs and bordercollie x


----------



## caleb96 (Jul 31, 2012)

Nt tanami woma's and Port mac intergrades


----------



## reptilesrkool (Jul 31, 2012)

womas spotteds colletts and lots of adders


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 31, 2012)

Albino Adders, Dajarras and Northerns. Also some Antaresia.


----------



## No-two (Jul 31, 2012)

I'll probably try my hand at some children's pythons.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 31, 2012)

mungus said:


> I'm hoping to get my wife pregnant over the next few months.............



good luck with that......



Flaviruthless said:


> Some Beardies



I want some of those leatherbacks you're bragging about


----------



## shannii84 (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm breeding cape mac pythons and high yellow diamond.


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (Jul 31, 2012)

Childreni (have 9 eggs laid last Saturday)
Wheat Belt Stimsons pythons 
Sandfire Stimsons 
Blonde Macs


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Jul 31, 2012)

May or may not breed my Gammon Ranges carpets next season. If I do it will be my first breeding atempt at anything with snakes. I may also try to get a male for my semi striped Coastal and give that a go. I may or may not try to find an eligible male for my female Wenlock Jungle as I am considering selling her, have had no luck finding any Wenlock locality Jungles anywhere, especially a striped one to go with my dorsally striped female.

As for prices, not in it for the money, won't be putting high end price tags on specialty morphs except for the ones I buy for my own collection.


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 31, 2012)

shannii84 said:


> You do realize corn snake are illegal in Australia don't you!!!!


i was wondering how long it would take before someone said that , turns out a little longer than i thought 

the first thing you should do when someone mentions they own an exotic on the forum is check their location , most overseas members seem to put what country their from so it helps with any confusion


----------



## Shotta (Aug 1, 2012)

hopefully spotted pythons


----------



## nervous (Aug 1, 2012)

Darwins & Bredl's


----------



## RSPcrazy (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm hoping to get some childrens, jungles, thick-tailed geckos and bearded dragons this season.

Heres some poor iPhone pics of some of the breeders.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Aug 1, 2012)

dragonlover1 said:


> I want some of those leatherbacks you're bragging about



Fingers crossed


----------



## Mo Deville (Aug 1, 2012)

my jungle pair hopefully when there ready


----------



## Snowman (Aug 1, 2012)

South Western Carpet Pythons


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 1, 2012)

Everything living that I go near Breeds.


----------



## Bel03 (Aug 1, 2012)

RSPcrazy said:


> I'm hoping to get some childrens, jungles, thick-tailed geckos and bearded dragons this season.
> 
> Heres some poor iPhone pics of some of the breeders.




I LOVE that last pic!! What a great shot!!


----------



## RSPcrazy (Aug 1, 2012)

Bel711 said:


> I LOVE that last pic!! What a great shot!!



Thanks, I was just throwing some woodies on the floor and watching them race to get them. It's very funny to watch.


----------



## adelherper (Aug 1, 2012)

Jay84 let me no how u go with the adders def keen on albinos and hets

also anyone breeding collets??


----------



## reptilesrkool (Aug 1, 2012)

adelherper said:


> Jay84 let me no how u go with the adders def keen on albinos and hets
> 
> also anyone breeding collets??



me hopefullly


----------



## Frozenmouse (Aug 1, 2012)

woodies


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hopefully Scrubbies this season....
Does anyone know a good breeders of Tanami Topaz womas.?looking for a Wicked looking male!


----------



## stimigex (Aug 1, 2012)

Here is a thought for everyone, how about another thread on how you all go this season, results etc when its all done


----------



## Shotta (Aug 1, 2012)

View attachment 261029


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 1, 2012)

oooh i cant wait to see everyone's hatchies!!! 

not breeding anything, but i sure am glad that you guys all are, i will start saving my pennies!


----------



## No-two (Aug 1, 2012)

stimigex said:


> Here is a thought for everyone, how about another thread on how you all go this season, results etc when its all done



I'm ever hopeful I will be able to post in this thread when made.


----------



## Jordant (Aug 1, 2012)

Downs beardies hopefully


----------



## wasgij (Aug 1, 2012)

jungles and more jungles. Looking for an adult het female darwin to go with my albino boy too.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Aug 1, 2012)

RSPcrazy said:


> I'm hoping to get some childrens, jungles, thick-tailed geckos and bearded dragons this season.
> 
> Heres some poor iPhone pics of some of the breeders.



I particularly like the shot of the beardies all over the floor


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Aug 1, 2012)

breeding this season? well TRYING for....RP Woma's, Roughies, GTP's, Albino Darwins and hets, Axanthic BHP's and hets, Pygmy's, Het Albino and Albino Olive's and some Stimmies...not much 

Wish us luck!!

oh and beardies and robustas in the lizard category, not breeding the others this season


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 2, 2012)

This girl is a FAT COW!


----------



## No-two (Aug 2, 2012)

Mine is doing the same thing sclero, must be something wrong with them.


----------



## Rob (Aug 2, 2012)

Guys, Status Quo called and they want their Big Fat Mama's back !


----------



## cement (Aug 2, 2012)

This year... NOTHING!! And I can't wait!


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 2, 2012)

shrinkie said:


> not this season but next season i will hopefully breeding my gosford diamonds and my blackheaded monitors.



Good luck, I found out I have one of them cooking in my very own incubator the other day 

HOPEFULLY I'll have diamonds, spotters, beardies and some more levis eggs (all ready two in the incubator)


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 2, 2012)

Congrats Kimberleyann!!!


----------



## ChondroAddict (Aug 2, 2012)

I have already had a clutch of GTP's hatch out on the 13th of last month.
Thought i would get in before the rush HA HA


----------



## Wrightpython (Aug 2, 2012)

Diamonds childreni stimmies a few carpets hopefully my Alice springs womas and inland teis are ready this year as well as usual Rbb common tigers and ebs and waiting for my lacy eggs to hatch they have been in incubator 8 1/2 months so only a couple of weeks to go. 42 eggs still look good and had 3 die. I might breed my Macquarie marsh death adders if females ready again after last year.


----------



## FAY (Aug 2, 2012)

First time hopefully this year.
Albino Darwins
Pygmy pythons
Blonde Spotteds
Others
B&W Julatten jungles
Windorah Stimsons
Wheatbelt Stimsons
BHP's
maybe womas, bredli
Central beardies and maybe Shinglebacks


----------



## Kimberlyann (Aug 2, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Congrats Kimberleyann!!!



Thanks, it feels good to let it out  still early days so only a select few know (just in case)


----------



## hugsta (Aug 2, 2012)

cement said:


> This year... NOTHING!! And I can't wait!



Did that last year, it was awesome.... 

This year....oh dear...

Blonde macs
T+ Childrens and hets
T+ x Barkley Stimmies
Barkley Stimmies
Het albino macs
Water pythons
Albino darwins
B&W jungles
high yellow integrades

and my favourite of all.....
My Silver Peppered MDs

Should be more than enough to keep me busyis season. :shock::shock:


Oh, and a heap of rats and mice. 
Daz


----------



## Red-Ink (Aug 2, 2012)

Just a few gex for me this year (still too lazy)

Pilbara knobtails and if I can be bothered some Goldentails.


----------



## Lachesis (Aug 3, 2012)

Cloncurry,Georgetown,Pilbara,Pygmy and Wheatbelt stimsons.Elcho,Ghost and hopefully T+ childrens.Het albino macs.


----------



## vjungle (Aug 6, 2012)

Here are my two jungles doing their thing!!!! fingers crossed as this is the first year for this female.






If all goes well, should be some nice little jungle.....lol


----------



## jamesjr (Aug 6, 2012)

Normal Olives(1 female due to lay on the 1st September)
Het x Het Albino Olives(female due to lay on the 28th August)
Hypo Coastals
Jungle Carpets(pure Montgomery & mixed lines)
Albino Darwin's
Hopefully Brown Tree Snakes

Cheers


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm a breeding Lizards!


----------



## James_Scott (Aug 7, 2012)

What lizards are you breeding?



Scleropages said:


> I'm a breeding Lizards!


----------



## Spent (Aug 7, 2012)

Couple of pairs of B/G Jungles - SXR line and some palms
My one jag male has been mating but I think he's still to small
Stimmies - wheat-belts x2, George towns, Mc Donald's ranges and Sth Qld pair
Childrens - pattern-less and normal pair (betting these will be first to lay)
Albino Darwin's & Hets


----------



## Scleropages (Aug 7, 2012)

James_Scott said:


> What lizards are you breeding?



Grey spotty ones that climb trees


----------



## Red-Ink (Aug 7, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> Grey spotty ones that climb trees




I love the grey spotty ones... they're awesome!!!!


----------



## James_Scott (Aug 7, 2012)

Goldentails are beautiful little guys. Would still like to add angle headed dragons to my list if anybody in Vic is breeding them this year.


----------



## Red-Ink (Aug 7, 2012)

James_Scott said:


> Goldentails are beautiful little guys. Would still like to add angle headed dragons to my list if anybody in Vic is breeding them this year.



I'm considering firing up the goldentails this season James... If you want some let me know and I'll get them going otherwise I may just give them a miss . I'll even hold a few for you till we can sex them for you to choose from.


----------



## Renenet (Aug 7, 2012)

stimigex said:


> Here is a thought for everyone, how about another thread on how you all go this season, results etc when its all done



That would be awesome. Successes and failures both - it could be a very useful pool of information.


----------



## eddie123 (Aug 7, 2012)

beardies, smooth knob tails and maybs some frogs


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Aug 8, 2012)

hugsta said:


> My Silver Peppered MDs


Put me down for a female one Daz. I don't have any MDs yet.


----------



## Snapped (Aug 9, 2012)

I'll be in the market for an Albino Darwin if anyone is breeding them in Vic this year.


----------



## Dippy (Aug 9, 2012)

My little Childreni experiment...

Normal Male Childreni X Female Caramel Childreni


----------



## Lachesis (Aug 10, 2012)

Ovulating Pygmy and Pilbara stimson.Lumpy het for albino mac,Ghost childrens and 1st clutch of year of 9 eggs from Elcho childrens


----------



## Renenet (Aug 10, 2012)

Is anyone breeding wheaties that are not from Snake Ranch? I'd be interested in a male.


----------



## No-two (Aug 11, 2012)

Looking good Lachesis. My antaresia are all still getting ready to ovulate. I've had one maybe two so far (havn't been paying attention).


----------



## Dewregal (Aug 12, 2012)

I just noticed my jungles hooked up for the firs time


----------



## zulu (Aug 12, 2012)

Ive got close to laying or laid, NT bhps , Womas ,greens ,Alice springs stimsons ,Childreni


----------



## Umbral (Aug 12, 2012)

I've got.... well just jealousy at the moment.


----------



## VickiR (Aug 12, 2012)

Wow So many people Breeding snakes... 
Im Hoping to Be breading Central Netted Dragons again This Season..


----------



## caliherp (Aug 13, 2012)

I only had time and space for one project this year.:? here are a few pictures.


----------



## disintegratus (Aug 13, 2012)

I know sweet stuff-all about breeding snakes, but I'm beginning to suspect that Mr Sparkles (Stimson definitely female, she laid eggs last year) is knocked up again. She hasn't eaten since May, but sometime during the middle of winter the globe in her tank died. I was working nightshift at the time, so it was easier to chuck her in with Deathclaw (Stimson) for a few days til I finished my roster(Because our loungeroom has a tendency to drop down to around -80 degrees* overnight in winter). Neither of them had been cooled or anything, and I figured that being dead winter he wouldn't be out looking for a root. But three days later (when I finally got to change the globe) he was chasing her around and trying to get into her proverbial pants. :S



*Might be a slight exaggeration. But not much.


----------



## crosswire (Aug 18, 2012)

I haven't seen any signs of my Jungles mating yet 

They have been together for over a week now. Perhaps a few days apart to make the heart grow fonder is needed!


----------



## Freakish13 (Nov 21, 2012)

How has every gone with there breeding...Now most would have hatched by now?


----------



## No-two (Nov 21, 2012)

Freakish13 said:


> How has every gone with there breeding...Now most would have hatched by now?



I haven't had a single egg hatch yet. I'm actually still awaiting the last clutch of eggs.


----------



## Freakish13 (Nov 21, 2012)

What are you waiting on No-two?


----------



## caleb96 (Nov 21, 2012)

Well this season is basically over but i bred Nt Tanami woma's and found her laying midnight last night Got 11 eggs pretty stocked next year Diamond intergrades and depending on if my female woma puts on a good enough weight again possibly them to


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 21, 2012)

hey zulu you using the big male you traded off of me? hows the big guy doing? 

I have NT BHP eggs in the incubator


----------



## Dragons_Lair (Dec 10, 2012)

Central Netted Dragons here and this little cutie was the first of 4 that hatched one week ago today. Still have 15 more in the incubator that are looking like all systems go. Never get tired of these awesome little dudes… View attachment 273444


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 10, 2012)

beardie... only one though cause i lost all the other eggs.. but that one will be very special to me..


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 10, 2012)

princess parrots! :lol:


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 10, 2012)

Anyone got SA or RHD woma hatchlings? can't seem to find anyone?
Sorry for off topic post


----------



## Xeaal (Dec 10, 2012)

Omg Scheropages.. that thing is terrifying.


----------



## reptilezac (Dec 10, 2012)

anyone breeding geckos around newcastle ?


----------



## syxxx (Dec 10, 2012)

One clutch of Womas so far, just had their first shed nice tanami snakes with nice variety in their markings, second clutch laid two days before the first clutch hatched? first timer running a bit late.


----------



## Vixen (Dec 10, 2012)

This season is going beautifully, currently incubating are Palmerston Jungles, Proserpine Coastals and possible Axanthic / het. Axanthic Coastals.

Also due to be laying this week are Northern Diamonds.


----------



## r_boy2251 (Dec 10, 2012)

Beardies, Beardies and more Beardies! reds, yellows, blue mixes, black and red, white and blue, white and red lots of new colours and in 3 months or so will be breeding my rainbow beardies (purple,red and abit of yellow).


----------

